# Late Night Heroes



## Leon (May 25, 2006)

so, who's your favorite?

for me, no question, Conan O'Brien. i don't think any comedian has been able to consistently make my sides hurt as much as Conan has. i just wish it wasn't on so late! back when i had no job i was watching it every night. maybe i'll figure out how to record it with this new fangled VCR invention-thing sitting on top of my dusty tv.


----------



## Ken (May 25, 2006)

+1. Conan is amazing. I work at night now, so I don't get to watch him either.


----------



## Shawn (May 26, 2006)

Conan O Brien. 

I have been watching him since 1993 when he started, I especially loved it when Andy Richter was on the show, I still like it even without him though, The Max Weinberg 7 is an awesome band, really cool when he had The Boss, Bruce Springstein on the show and Max actually played with him, since he was the drummer of the E. Street band, it was cool seeing them reunite on the show, they only played briefly though. I have an article on Jimmy Vivino, the guitarist in the Max Weinberg 7, pretty interesting article too.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 26, 2006)

On Mondays it's Jay Leno and headlines. But my fav is the Daily Show with Jon Stewart.


----------



## David (May 26, 2006)

Steven Colbert. Mine used to be Jon Stewart, but thanks to the Daily Show, and Jon's producing, The Colbert Report has really taken off, and the humor and analysis on that just pwns the Daily Show.


May I remind everyone of the C-span incident, that's balls! He could take on a grizzly with those balls!


----------



## Michael (May 26, 2006)

Conan O'Brien, definitely!


----------



## Popsyche (May 27, 2006)

Other. Probably Master Shake.


----------



## Vegetta (May 27, 2006)

Out of the ones listed conan but i chose "other"

Adult Swim FTW


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2006)

Conan. Definitely.


----------



## Makelele (May 28, 2006)

Conan is my favorite too. I did however find the whole Finland thing he did really embarrassing.

That I guess, is our own fault.


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2006)

Makelele said:


> Conan is my favorite too. I did however find the whole Finland thing he did really embarrassing.
> 
> That I guess, is our own fault.



You have to admit that _*was*_ pretty funny.


----------



## Leon (May 28, 2006)

^ i think i remember that. don't feel bad, he makes fun of nerds every damn day


----------



## Vince (May 30, 2006)

too many to list... Colbert, Stewart, Bill Maher (he counts  ), Conan, & adult swim. I never liked Aqua Teen until recently, now I love the show. I think I found the show disgusting at first, but now I'm into it.


----------

